# Ali's Story - by Samster (~BBW, Imagery, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Dec 9, 2007)

_~BBW, Imagery, Eating, ~SWG_ - Holiday festivities bring a gift of enlightenment to a budding chubette

[*Editor's note:* we take time out from the Corporate Chubbies series for this special holday presentation.]

*Alis Story 
by Samster*​
The black BMW X5 rumbled along the overtaking lane of the A1 as the sun rose on Christmas morning. The traffic was light and Freddy Worcester was pressing his foot hard down on the accelerator and had reached almost 100mph. Fast to be sure, but then he had a good deal of distance to cover in a short period of time. The previous night he had stayed with his family for a Christmas Eve party and now he was heading over to his wifes familys home in deepest, darkest Lincolnshire. 

Curled up in the leather seat to his right his wife, Alison, was sleeping. The previous night shed over-indulged herself with considerable quantities of mulled wine; shed spent the first half an hour of the journey complaining bitterly about a thumping headache. Shed then almost passed out and was now sleeping like a baby. Freddy took his eyes off the road for a moment and checked her out.

Quite simply Ali was a babe. Shed been a babe when Freddy first met her just over two years back. One year ago theyd married, and in his opinion her looks had gotten better throughout that year. Admittedly, shed put on some weight as she settled into married life, but then Freddy was a guy who preferred his ladies with a little extra padding  and Ali had developed some definite padding. 

At that moment she was indeed looking pleasingly plump. Shed undone the top button of her jeans and allowed her cute belly to pooch out; her pretty face had filled out with chubby cheeks and a slight double chin, and Freddy knew her faded blue jeans exhibited a nice chunky bubble butt. "_For sure,_ " thought Freddy, "_Ali has gained some weight, and it looks great!"_ 

For the moment Freddys head was full of lust driven visions of his increasingly chunky wife

Now anyone who has done any kind of motorway driving can tell you 100 mph in a modern vehicle seems slow. But they can also tell you things happen real fast too at that speed. Particularly when your attention is directed towards your wife rather than the road ahead. 

Five car lengths ahead the retired couple in a ten year old Toyota hatchback pulled out to overtake an even slower moving truck. The elderly Toyota driver's eyes then bulged to the popping point as the fast moving 4x4 closed in; he could see the guy at the wheel and his focus was definitely not on the road. His eyes widened further as the chrome bumper of the BMW continued to get ever closer. He clutched the steering wheel and waited for the thump.

Oh no! shouted Freddy as he jammed the brake hard, skidding the wheels and almost slamming into the back of the idiot who had pulled out in front. He did a quick mental check; he definitely had just missed. He gasped for breath and tried to focus back on the road.

Next to him Ali was less than impressed. The sudden stopping and skidding of wheels had jammed her hard against her seat belt and woken her up from her slumber. Another button had popped wide open on her tightly packed jeans.

You idiot! she snapped at Freddy, are you trying to get us killed?

What? The guy just pulled out in front of me

Yeah, yeah whatever returned an unimpressed Ali as she tried to fasten up the latest popped button. Her husband consistently drove like he was driving in the Le Mans 24 Hours rather than the British roads. Pull off at the next services anyway so I can get changed

Why?

Ali rolled her eyes. She looked truly sloppy at that moment in time. At 6am when shed been awoken the last thing the hung over hottie wanted to do was hit the road on a long journey South. So shed squeezed herself into her jeans, then a top and hauled her portly butt into the car. Now she needed to change and get herself looking pretty for her family. Ali was far too image conscious to turn up to a family gathering looking like a dogs breakfast. 

_Whats more, _rued Ali to herself,_ Ive blimped out so much I need all the help I can get to look good. _

Because I want to look my best and I havent even got any make-up on and my family can be so judgmental. Last time I was there I was a lot thinner too

Dont worry about that you look great

Ali laughed. Thanks sweetie but I really need to change. 

She looked at an approaching motorway signboard. The services are only a mile ahead so pull off for me

Okaywhatever

Some five minutes later Freddy smiled as he watched Alis well padded derriere disappear into the ladies room. His wifes rump had reached truly awe inspiring proportions and jutted out like two mounds of jello on her short 5fr2 frame. Her old jeans really were way too tight for her and Freddy knew that without her firm denim second skin her hefty haunches shook and jiggled with each step. No doubt Ali was growing into quite the little chubbette; a look which Freddy greatly appreciated.

From past experience Freddy also knew he was in for quite a wait. Making herself look beautiful was one of his ladys great obsessions in life and a quick turn around was an hour. So Freddy walked over to the Starbucks, ordered himself a Venti black coffee and settled down to wait. The service station was quiet early on Christmas morning so only the piping hot coffee kept Freddy awake as he waitedand waitedand waited 

He had glanced at his watch for the sixth time when the click clack of high heeled boots on the tiled floor persuaded him to look up. 

Man, she looks stunning, he exclaimed to himself. 

Wiggling her way across the food court Ali had squeezed her lush curves into a pair of trendy D&G jeans that, whilst not quite as tight as her earlier, and older, outfit, gripped her around her thighs and rear. She wore a glittering silver Gucci belt that further accentuated her curves and nipped in at her waist. 

Freddy smiled as he noticed the effect the belt had in pushing her soft and growing belly further out. There was a bulge of her love handles too. Her cream white cashmere sweater fit close like a second skin with the designer logo Diesel written across her chest  the lettering just slightly stretched and distorted by her expanded boobs. Her recently styled platinum blonde hair crowned her pretty, yet definitely pudgy, face in a sexy bob. All added up she looked like the overweight little beauty queen she was.

Ali, for her part, was uncomfortably aware of the blubber shed piled on over the last year. Shed never been chubby before; in fact Ali had enjoyed some part time work as a model in her late teens. Both Freddy and Ali now had successful careers and she had begun enjoying the benefits of an affluent lifestyle. 

Ali had discovered that she loved eating and after a day sitting at her desk snacking she returned home to a fridge that was always full of treats and a husband that seemed to take pleasure in feeding her up. True, she still went to the gym three times a week but the sessions had become shorter and effort more painful. 

The chubby career girl stood at the Starbucks counter of the services stand and puzzled; diet or no diet today? 

Ill have a Venti Gingerbread Latte and a double chocolate muffin said Ali with a guilty smile. No diet. 

Some minutes late Ali rested her plump behind down and took her first sip of latte. She winced slightly as her belt dug into her soft middle, forcing her belly to bulge out and her sweater to ride up. Absently Ali tugged down at the sweater and took a bite of muffin. Then she smiled at her husband.
How do I look?

Absolutely gorgeous

Ali looked doubtful as she took a second bite of chocolate muffin, licking the sweet chocolate chips off her perfect French manicured fingers. I feel like a sausage ready to pop on a barbecue. 

Mmmthanksbut dont you think Ive put on a bit of weight?

Lets not go over that again babes groaned Freddy you look great

Thats sweet of you she returned but Im kind of worried what my family with thinkyou know

Aw dont worry babe said Freddy soothingly you look awesome so just chill out with it. Whats more I dont really care what your family says

Ali forced a smile and finished off her muffin. She knew without a doubt her ballooning weight would be noticed. But she never quite anticipated the reaction she was to get.

-------------

The door opened and Alis mother, Janice, held out her arms to hug her daughter. Since Ali had got married and moved up to Yorkshire she saw precious little of her youngest daughter and was positively gushing at the re-union. Janice had always spoiled Ali as a girl and was looking forward to indulging her daughter over the Christmas period. She paused slightly thinking; _my goodness Alis put on weight. _

Then she warmly hugged her daughter. Alison! Its wonderful to see you

You too mummy 

Youre looking well gushed her mum and I can see your husband here is looking after you

Ali blushed slightly; that was the first subtle reference to her weight gain. No doubt there would be more.

Well come on in. Everybodys here and theres food out on the table

Ali followed her mother through the door and into the house. There was a smell of turkey, roast vegetables, mince pies and Ali felt her tummy rumble just a little. Her father smiled, kissed her, and placed the first glass of wine and mince pie in her hand as Ali stepped into the main living room. He smiled as she passed. No doubt Ali was looking pudgy but then her father had always worried about how hung up his daughter was about her weight. 

_Maybe now shes married shes finally relaxing a little. _ he thought.

Stacie smiled, showing off her own double chin at Ali as she entered the room. The smile was partly in greeting and partly as she noticed how fat Ali looked. Stacies eyes widened as she watched how her younger sister; the once trim and svelte Ali was positively bursting out of her latest trendy outfit. 

_Oh the family genes have caught up on you now little sis! _she thought. 

The designer jeans looked several sizes too small and whilst Ali had always appeared petite Stacie could see her younger sister had definitely grown big boobs. Whats more Alis washboard middle seemed to be bulging out ever so slightly and little love handles were spilling out where her jeans waistband dug into her soft flesh.

Ali you look great shouted Stacie positively glowing 

_And blooming out too, _she thought.

The two sisters hugged and kissed. Ali was relieved at the response; she and Stacie had always been competitive as kids and Ali had always enjoyed her status as the family hottie. Stacie had always been chunky through school and now with three kids she had continued to gain into her late twenties. At age twenty nine Stacie was definitely on the heavy side of curvy.

Thanks returned Ali do you like my jeans?

She gave Stacie a quick twirl to show off her designer jeans and was oblivious to her sisters thoughts. Stacie couldnt believe how fat Ali was looking. Her once perfect bum was now jutting out into a giant bubble and the trendy jeans were taut around her chubby thighs. 

_Looks like somebody really has been living the good life,_ thought Stacie. 

But like the others in the family she held her tongue and instead said: They really are great and fit you so well

Why thank you Stacie cooed Ali you cant imagine how much they were she paused for effect they cost £225

Stacie tried to look impressed

Wowyou must be doing well

Well you know I got promoted to a couple of months back so the extra money is nice and Freddy got promoted too

For the next ten minutes Ali went through the successes of her career and the wonders of her new home. Whilst dropping in details such as the cost of the new furnishings, the carpets and generally what a good area the home was in. It was shameless bragging and normally Stacie would have felt insanely jealous of her sister. But not this time; for the first time she could remember Ali looked somewhat less than perfect. So, after Ali had finished talking about her new bathroom, Stacie made her first suggestion of the day:
Hey Ali, I can see youve almost finished that mince pie. Why dont you try a piece of my Christmas cake, its over on the table and its to die for?

Oooo thanks purred Ali. Her tummy was rumbling just a little as she spied the Christmas cake. It was coated with white icing and marzipan and Ali loved marzipan. 

Stacie smiled and reached over for the cake. Ill cut you a small piece

Stacies version of a small piece wasnt at all in line with Alis. The piece of cake was positively huge. But Ali didnt protest; instead she reached down and grabbed an extra chunk of marzipan that had fallen to the side. Then she took a first bite of the sweet, fruity cake.

Um..itsumdelicious she mumbled before shoveling in another bitethen another and another. Stacie stepped back.

Well help yourself, with all the food here its not like were going to eat it all

Al didnt respond; her mouth was still full of cake. Stacie watched with satisfaction as her sister cut herself another generous piece and heaped it on her plate. Then she added on extra icing. 

_You really should lay off the icing, _Stacie thought as she looked down at Alis bloated middle. _All that sugars starting to stick _

Hey Ali shouted Freddy from across the room come over here and check out your presents!

Thanks for the cake mumbled Ali as she turned round and headed back towards the giant Christmas tree for her next treat. Stacie didnt say anything as she watched Alis bubble butt sway from side to side as she wiggled away. She noticed Ali grab a sausage roll from the buffet table and stuff it into her mouth enroute and smiled. 

Alison your presents are here shouted her mum we didnt know what to get you because you seem to have everything so we just wrote you a cheque but theres a little something for Christmas day too

Ali beamed as her mum handed over a large box  it felt like chocolate. Greedily she ripped open the packaging and rested her big brown eyes on a double box of Thorntons Continental chocolates. Her tummy rumbled once again. The greedy girl didnt need any encouraging to open the box. Instead she almost destroyed the box and took the first creamy chocolate out. Then another one.

Her mum smiled. You always did love chocolatebut are you going to share?

Ali stopped eating for a moment and grudgingly held the box out. Her mum and Freddy took a chocolatethen Ali took another. Shed developed quite a taste for chocolate and Ali had always had a sweet tooth.

Oh Im in a fix mumbled Ali to Freddy when her mum was out of ear shop Im eating waaaay too muchmy diet

Freddy wrapped his arm round her and pulled her in close.

Dont worry babe its Christmas day. Just relax and have fun

With that he reached into the box and pulled out one of the chocolates and placed it into his wifes mouth. She devoured the latest treat with a smile on her face. 

Maybe the diet could wait another dayafter all it is Christmas. 


----------



## Observer (Dec 9, 2007)

Through the morning Ali continued grazing on the buffet table. The food was simply too delicious to resist and everybody was pushing it her way. Her mum constantly nagged her, Freddy was romantically feeding her, her dad kept filling her wine glass and Stacie was ceaselessly pushing another tasty morsel her way. By the time her mum shouted “Dinner’s ready” her belly was already full.

Ali settled down at the dinner table and eyed the vast assortment of rich foods that filled the table. At the centre was a giant turkey, with a ham next to it, gravy, creamy mashed potato, stuffing, steamed vegetables…and then her mum, her dad, Freddy and Stacie began to load her plate. It was positively overflowing before Ali had time to protest.

“That’s enough” she gasped.

“Don’t be silly Alison” said her mum curtly before loading another slice of ham on the already overload plate. The ham was rapidly followed by another spoonful of stuffing and gravey. 

Then Stacie said: “Another roast potato Ali?”
“
No I couldn’t…”


But Stacie dropped it on her plate anyway. 

_“I suppose it is Christmas dinner”_ Ali thought to herself _“I can diet after Christmas” _

Then she took her first bite. Ali was already stuffed after a morning of pure indulgence but her mum encouraged her to eat and Ali felt bad not cleaning the plate after all her efforts. Her jeans felt ready to burst as she took the final bite of mashed potato and cleaned her plate. She could feel her stuffed belly bulging over her waistband and had to constantly tugged down on her sweater to hide her bulging pot belly. 

Noticing the clean plate Stacie reached from across the table and dumped a whole new stack of turkey followed by stuffing on her sister’s plate. 

This was followed by Freddy saying: “This bread sauce is just delicious, you should try some Ali.” as he executed a motion that swamped his wife’s dinner plate in bread sauce. 

Ali placed a hand on her belly and looked at her plate, “I’m too full”

Her mum shook her head. “After the hours I’ve spent in the kitchen Alison I thought you could at least clean you plate”

“But mummy…”

“Don’t be silly Alison, eat up”

Ali did as she was told. Slowly she worked through the second plate. A bite of turkey, followed by potato and then bread sauce went into her already packed belly. 

_“I can’t eat any more_” groaned Ali to herself _“I’m soooo full…I might explode”. _

But she did. Eventually Ali finished the second plate.

Her mum, dad and Stacie got up to clear the table before dessert; Ali just sat holding her fat belly. Getting up and helping was just too much effort. So she switched to entertaining her nieces and nephews. The three kids were telling Ali all about their school holiday when the Christmas pudding arrived at the table.

Before she could say anything Ali’s plate was loaded with a huge piece swamped in creamy custard. Ali wanted to protest but didn’t want to offend her mum and she had a sweet tooth…and so she tucked in. It was delicious and Ali kept eating as her stomach grew tighter and tighter. It was almost painful as she took the final bite. As the pudding disappeared between Ali’s pink glossy lips Stacie moved in for the kill.

“Could you try my treacle tart Ali?” she said “I know you’ve got a sweet tooth and nobody’s touched it”

Ali groaned, “But I’m full…”

Stacie dropped a piece on her sister’s plate then loaded it with custard.

“Just have one little bite…”

Ali couldn’t finish the treacle tart. It was delicious but she really did feel ready to blow up. Her jeans felt like they were cutting her in two and as she placed her hands on her now bursting belly she could feel it hanging over her jeans and almost popping clean out of her sweater. Her belly was painful and there was no way she could eat another bite. 

As the family moved to clear the table Ali excused herself and walked over towards the sofa. She found it hard to even walk and was forced to place her hands on her swollen belly just to steady it. Her sweater was completely useless in covering her excesses and an inch or so of bare belly beckoned outwards for attention.

Moaning slightly Ali rested down on her parent’s sofa bed and held her gut. 

_“If I don’t move for the rest of the day I might not go pop,_” she told herself. Then grudgingly she reached for her bling bling belt and undid the buckle…then the top button on her jeans. 

“I’ll be able to breathe for a moment…and then I’ll do it back up before Stacie and the rest get back…they can’t see how fat I am…” 

But it didn’t work like that. She was so stuffed she couldn’t think and couldn’t stay awake. She felt warm, satisfied and bloated…and then she fell asleep.

Ali wouldn’t have liked the picture she presented to her family as they entered the living room but it made them smile. She was curled up on the sofa like a lazy cat with her packed full tummy bulging over her jeans and snoring softy. Her belt was still undone and another button had burst open.

“I think she had a bit too much to eat” said Stacie.

“Well she’s a growing girl” chuckled Freddy.

Her mum shook her head and wondered. “I feel bad forcing all that food on her and I suppose she did say she was full.”

“Oh don’t worry about it” returned Freddy “from my experience Ali loves to eat”

“Well she’s certainly changed on that front” said her dad as he eyed his pudgy daughter “as a girl I had a battle on my hands getting her to eat a stick of celery. I used to worry about her. At university she used to look unhealthily thin.”

“No need to worry on that front,” said Freddy reassuringly. “did I ever tell you about my office Christmas party?” 

The three family members shook their heads.

“Well the firm I work for booked a big hotel and provided this amazing buffet and Ali must have eaten more than I did. Then on the way home she made me stop of at the fish and chip shop and wolfed down a full cod, chips and peas…so trust me your little girl can eat and believe me I like her that way.”

“Much better than all this dieting nonsense.”

“I completely agree”

“It certainly is good to see her relax” whispered her dad “let’s head back into the living room and play Scrabble before the rest of the family arrive.”

“Yes, I’ll wake her in a couple of hours.”

------

*Two hours later: *The combination of the previous night’s alcoholic excesses and a day full of over eating put Ali in a deep sleep. It took Freddy a good two minutes of shaking before even registering a response. That response was merely a moan and an attempt to push him away.

“I’m comfy” she whispered before closing her eyes again. Freddy persisted and continued to shake. 

“Ali the rest of your family is going to be here any minute”

That got more of a response. Ali blinked and focused on her husband and tried to wake herself up.

“Where am I?” she moaned. Her head was still thumping and her belly aching.

“At your mum and dad's remember? You’ve been asleep and I think you might have had a little bit too much to eat and drink.”

That got Ali focusing on reality. Her soft hands ran down to her exposed belly bulge and her popped open jeans. 

_“Oh no! They all saw me here looking like a beached whale!”_ she realized.

Then she blinked once again and tried to haul herself up off the sofa. In her state it was hard work and Freddy held out his arm to help her up. Gratefully she took it and balanced on her high heeled boots. 

“Did everybody see me?” she asked with a raised eyebrow.

“Yes and you looked as cute as a button…”

“Yeah and as fat as a pig”

Freddy planted a kiss on her pouting lips and pulled her in close. He knew Ali was hung up on her weight and he wanted her to feel good. Freddy preferred his wife with curves and knew she loved to eat so why not relax just a little? It was Christmas day after all.

“You look sexy as can be," he said after a deep kiss “so just relax.”

“Thanks Freddy,” sighed Ali “the dinner was good I suppose.”

“Yeah, you sure looked like you were enjoying it.”

“Maybe a bit too much” said Ali with a guilty smile. Then she took a breath in and squeezed the top button of her jeans together and buckled up her belt. Ali felt her paunch pop out and bulge over her belt like a solid packed balloon. She tugged down at her cashmere sweater in an attempt to hide her exposed belly but as soon as she let go her belly popped back out. Whatever she did the designer sweater just couldn’t hide her Christmas dinner packed excess. 

As Ali tugged her sweater down for a third time Freddy couldn’t resist. He reached down, pushed the sweater upwards and rubbed his wife’s swollen belly. She moaned slightly as he massaged her; easing the pressure for just a moment. He kissed her again as he pulled her in close and continued to massage. Ali ground her body in close and as she ran her fingers round her husband’s crotch couldn’t help noticing her husband was rock hard. 

She pulled away slightly and flashed a puzzled smile, realizing, _“He is soooo turned on by my belly…” _

“We need to go back into the party” she snapped, tugging down at her sweater once more “what if my mum and dad caught us making out like that?”

“Um…I’m sorry…I just kind of lost myself.”

“Well sort yourself out before the rest of my family gets here. I want them all to still think my husband is a smart professional rather than just a horn dog, ok?”

“Yes,” gasped Freddy meeekly. “I’ll be on my best behavior.”

“Good”

Freddy collected himself as Ali walked past and back towards the dining room. Ali tugged down once again at her sweater and noticed that once again her husband’s eyes were still glued to the chunk of belly that was peaking out between the cream cashmere and the blue denim. _“He really does find my belly sexy!” _

She twirled round on her heels and looked at him, one perfectly penciled eyebrow raised and said: “What are you looking at?”

Freddy couldn’t respond. He’d never openly admitted he found a full belly on a growing babe sexy and somehow couldn’t put it into words. What if she reacted badly?

“Err…um…I…errr…I don’t…”
Ali shifted her weight onto one heel and placed her arms on her hips. 

“Whatever your doing don’t stare at me like that” she snapped “it looks freaky”

“Ali I didn’t mean…”

But before the sentence was finished Ali had twirled back on her heels and was heading away. 

Freddy couldn’t see it but she had a smug self-satisfied smile across her plump, pretty face. _“He’s totally turned on by me!” _


Ali had been terrified that as she’d piled on the lbs her husbands interest would wane. In fact she’d had many sleepless nights as she imaged Freddy divorcing her for the many women who would just love to take her place as Mrs Freddy Worcester. After all he was tall, dark, handsome and rich. But now she realized the opposite was true; from the look in his eyes he was totally in love. 

_“Well now to have fun and tease you just a little lover boy” _thought Ali to herself. “By the time we get home you really are going to be gagging for it…” 

“Hi granny!” shouted Ali to the elderly lady that had just entered the room “merry Christmas!”

She reached over to hug and kiss her grandmother before turning to the plate the elderly lady held in her hand.

“Oh Freddy look!” she gushed “Granny’s cookie’s are just to die for.” 

She grabbed one and took a bite “ohhh they are so awesome granny”

“Help yourself Alison dear” returned her grandmother before turning to Freddy. “Do you want one too dear?”

Freddy hardly heard her. He was gawking shamelessly at his beautiful blonde wife as she devoured the cookie like she had no limits. She’d stopped tugging down on her sweater and it had crept up a good few inches revealing her paunch and a slab of love handles to all who cared to look. And from what Freddy could gather more than one of the family members that had gathered were looking. 

He’d heard hushed conversation saying “look at Alison, hasn’t she put on some weight” or “I can’t remember Ali ever being that fat,” or his favorite: “looks like somebody’s enjoyed her Christmas dinner”. 

But Ali seemed oblivious to the comments as she helped herself to all the sweet offerings and drove Freddy crazy with lust. He had never been this turned on in his entire life.

Disappointed by Freddy’s lack of response Ali’s grandmother said “Well suit yourself” and walked on into the party.

Ali finished the cookie and glanced over at Freddy.

_“He’s almost exploding out of his pants now!” _she thought, _“almost as much as I’m almost exploding out of these jeans.” _

But her game was working so well that the packed to bursting diva decided to tease him a little more. She winked at him and whispered softly in his ear:

“Freddy sweetie” she said with her tongue touching the tip of his ear lobe “can you run over to the dessert table for me…I’ve just got to have another piece of that cheesecake”

Freddy gulped.

“Do you want the chocolate or blueberry?”

Ali paused for a moment and then giggled, “I’ll have one of both Freddy sweetie.”

“Of course!”

By the time Freddy returned with a hearty bowl full of chocolate and blueberry cheesecake Ali was in deep conversation with her cousin Amy. A petite, slender lady of about the same age the two stood in contrast. One was the portly hottie and the other the skinny plain Jane. Amy had always been jealous of Ali and couldn’t resist a dig at the former model’s packed appearance.

“I suppose you haven’t done any modeling for quite some time?” said Amy with a sly smile and an eye on Ali’s porky middle.

“Oh no,” returned Ali as she took the cheesecake from Freddy “but then I might give modeling another go.”

Amy raised an eyebrow

“Are you sure that’s such a good idea?”

Ali flashed her golden smile, “Of course I could give it another go. It’s not like I’ve lost my figure or anything and I still go to the gym but what with my career being so successful it’s not like I need to go back to modeling is it?”

The sly smile faded slightly from Amy’s lips. Not only was Ali seemingly in complete denial about her weight, Amy’s own career was far from successful and she felt a definite dosage of Ali’s bragging coming on. Tubby or not Ali still did have a good job and a very good looking husband.

“Didn’t mummy tell you?” quizzed Ali as she dug into the cheesecake “I got promoted again six months back…I’m a manager now and Freddy got a promotion too, didn’t you sweetie?”

Freddy nodded. He wasn’t quite so comfortable with the bragging but he’d heard the beginnings of the conversation. Putting Amy back in her box was definitely a good thing. The last thing he wanted was his wife getting hung up on her weight again. So he played along.

“Yes, I’m a director now.”

“Congratulations” said Amy grudgingly.

Ali stuffed another piece of cheesecake in her mouth:

“And you wouldn’t believe the pay rise he got…we bought a new house in Bessecarr and we got an X5…”

Ali was on a roll as Amy stood nodding as she ran through her successes. 

Any impact Amy’s digs at his wife’s weight gain were long lost as Ali continued to brag and Freddy had to stop himself from smiling at some of the exaggerations. By the time Ali had finished they sounded like millionaires rather than a middle class couple balancing a monster mortgage, car payments, credit cards and the like. Eventually Amy managed to excuse herself.

“You were certainly creative with the truth there,” he chuckled.

Ali shrugged, causing her sweater to inch up further,

“She was being a bitch” she swallowed the final bite of cheesecake “and okay, I’ve put on a teeny bit of weight but I’m sooo much hotter than her that she can shut up.”

“Agreed there,” Freddy said with an approving grin.

Then another family member walked along.

“Hello Alison,” said the middle aged gentleman. “Sso good to see you…”

And so the evening progressed. Ali’s eating slowed down but she continued to nibble at the snack bar and Freddy continued to watch as her belly expanded in her ever shrinking sweater. Her belt had been pushed right down by her rock hard gut and the seams of her jeans seemed taut and ready to rip. Her chubby cheeks became red and more than once Freddy watched her place a hand on top of her sore belly. “That’s right, babe, just keep stuffin’ yourself”.

By the time the clock ticked to eleven Ali had collapsed on the sofa and was almost in her second sleep of the day. She was beyond full with her belly making grumbling noises and she couldn’t contemplate another bite. But she felt satisfied. Freddy had watched her with a mixture of pure love and lust as she indulged herself and Ali had to admit the food had been good. Particularly the icing and marzipan! Then she heard her husband’s voice calling from across the room.

“Come on Ali, its time we were heading home.”

“Umm, ok” Ali was so stuffed she belched slightly “what time is it?”

“Eleven” he shouted back “and we need to get a move on”

Ali shifted her weight in the sofa. It was a luxury patent leather sofa and Ali had sunk down deep into its padded surface after hours of lounging. She tried to push herself up but couldn’t. Her bloated tummy made it hard to rise from the sofa and Ali felt her face redden as she struggled. “Uh-oh - I’m stuck!...Freddy is gonna love this!”. 

She tried to boost herself up once more time but fell back after a few seconds worth of effort. Gasping for breath she shouted:

“Freddy sweetie, come over here and give me a hand!”

Stood at the door Freddy’s eyes bulged as he checked his wife out. She was stuck in the deep sofa! Slowly he walked towards her and his mouth contorted into a smile as he held his arm out:

“Come on, let's go!”

Relieved that nobody else was looking Ali took his arm and after some squirming was hauled up from the sofa. Her face was red from the embarrassment and exertion and her belly bulged clean out. The silver Gucci belt buckle looked like it was hanging on for dear life and Ali gasped for breath.

“Thanks sweetie”

“Anytime…now let’s hit the road”

Freddy watched as Ali’s exposed belly jiggled and bounced slightly as they walked along the driveway towards their car. Absently Ali had placed her hand on her gut once more as she walked to steady it and ease the pressure. Eventually they reached the 4x4 and with one heel on the running board and one on the door frame Ali managed to haul herself up into the passenger seat. As she settled herself down her belt buckle finally have up the fight and popped wide open. Ali laughed, causing the button to liberate itself seconds later. 

“Freddy! Stop staring at my belly like that!”

“Sorry.”

“Hah! I’ve been watching you haven’t been able to take your eyes off me all day. You had a total hard on when I was eating all that cheesecake and I thought you were gonna shoot a load when I went for the cookies.”

Taking a deep breath Freddy tried to control himself and turned the ignition key. Slowly he drove down the driveway and onto the road. Eventually he said: “It was kind of hot.”

“Freddy, my belly hurts” moaned Ali with a coy smile across her face.

Taking the hint Freddy played along and reached across the centre console. 

He’d tacitly admitted he found her gain hot and she seemed fine with it. Her expression was playful and with that ready for anything look across her face. His index finger ran across her bulging middle. “That’s because you’ve eaten enough to feed a small army.”

He squeezed her.

“Ouch!” she complained, drawing a deep breath across her crystal white teeth.

“Ali babe, you really are ready to explode.”

Ali just nodded. Her mind flicked back to some very pleasant memories of when she and Freddy had first met and drives back from nights out in Leeds. 

“Hey Freddy” she giggled “it’s this just like it was back when we first started dating”

“What, me driving you home?”


“Yeah…?” she winked at him “and other stuff”

Freddy nodded as he connected the “other stuff”. 

He reached over and pulled his wife across, his hands wrapping round her rear and boosting her across onto the centre console. She was heavier than back in his memories; but every bit as hot. He glanced round for an exit from the rural road, pulling off the main highway and pulling the 4x4 onto the edge of a farmer’s field. He skidded to a stop.

She raised her arms over her head and held a pose, and Freddy pulled the way too tight sweater off. He raised his arms in return, and Ali tried haul his shirt up over his head. She fumbled and fell forward, burying her head in his chest. Freddy lifted her back over the console, dropped the passenger seat back into full recline and kissed her breasts. By the time the clock on the dashboard hit 11:30 they were locked together; Ali groaning and Freddy pumping with an eagerness that reflected a day of watching his fantasy.

“Oh Freddy!” she moaned “I’m...I’m...cumming.” 

He didn’t say anything. Just smiled and kissed her lips. 

_“Hot dog! This has been a good Christmas day!”_


----------



## outroducin (Dec 10, 2007)

love your stoires man...keep it up


----------



## mollycoddles (Dec 10, 2007)

Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Brainiac (Dec 10, 2007)

Really great!


----------



## Specktakulaer (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations! This was wonderful stuff. Thank you. : )


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 12, 2007)

Loved it!


Dennis


----------



## Cool Yin (Dec 15, 2007)

Agreed. Great story!


----------

